# Repair Your Vertical Mill Spindle Runout At Home!



## Bob Korves (Feb 3, 2016)

Great video on how to regrind your spindle on the machine by someone who truly knows what he is doing.  Stan is a master at the surface grinder.  This same basic technique can be used to true up lathe tooling like collet adapters, collet chucks, standard chucks, and other tooling as well.  Horizontal mills, too.  Right on the machines they will be used on.  For some reason it never occurred to me to try it on a milling machine spindle.

Warning!  If you are not careful and don't think this through well, you can ruin your spindle...
Second warning!  Don't try this if your spindle bearings are not in good condition or have play in them...


----------



## f350ca (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the post Bob. I've been thinking about grinding the spindle on my lathe. It has a 5C socket thats become worn, you can actually feel the out of round from collets sliding in and out at the same position due to the locating pin.

Greg


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 3, 2016)

It is certainly possible to do that, Greg.  It is on my list, but my Grizzly 5 MT to 5C collet adapter runout is only .0006", more than I like, but it can wait for now.  Ray's Garage on YouTube has a video showing what you want to do:




Ray also has several articles prior to that on his channel showing the not too wonderful collet adapters Grizzly sent him and what he did about it.


----------



## f350ca (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Bob, its on the to do list.

Greg


----------

